# Is the RCMLoader Dongle purchasable from US?



## DEMONDICE (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm currently in the process of modding my friend's Switch and he needs a good dongle to stay portable. I picked up my SX Pro ages ago, but there doesn't seem to be any US retailers right now. I was going to pick him up the RCMLoader One, but that seems to only come from China. Are there any trustworthy US resellers for dongles?


----------



## xskibbles (Mar 4, 2020)

It used to be available on amazon at one point not sure if it still is.


----------



## DEMONDICE (Mar 4, 2020)

xskibbles said:


> It used to be available on amazon at one point not sure if it still is.


Not anymore, unless its under a different name. I checked already.


----------



## Hayato213 (Mar 4, 2020)

There is an auction for one on ebay, good luck if you want it.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/RCM-Payloa...593416?hash=item2f3f11ca48:g:gsYAAOSwg~JeYA9T


----------

